# Tire Question!!! plzzz help!



## GTO19020 (Sep 10, 2009)

okay so im keeping the 245/45ZR17 on the front, but i rlly would like to do wider tires on the rear...so i was thinking about putting Nitto NT 555 Extreme Performance on the rears, anybody had any experience with em? my main goal is to have a great street launch! my second question is what will fit? 275/40ZR-17 98W would be cool is they could fit, or i could settle for the 255/40ZR-17 94W or 255/45ZR-17 92W (both Nitto 555 extreme performance). Out of those 3 which will fit?....i have Stock wheel...stock everything! only mods so far have been 2 the engine. Thanks in advance for the help :cheers

~2005 GTO


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have the stock weels as well and I have 274 45 r17 Kumho Ecstas on my rear end and they fit perfectly with no rubbing. Search on here for the Nitto 555s, I'm pretty sure I have read something atleast once on here that says they will fit just fine at 275 45 r17. 

P.S. You are going to LOVE the stance of the car when you change the tires! I just found out mine has aftermarket shocks and struts on the back, which makes the back sit up about a half inch higher than normal, that combined with the 275s and I am absolutely IN LOVE with the aggressive stance that my car has!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

A 275 is meant for a wheel 9-11 inches wide. A 255 is as wide as you'd want to go on an eight inch wheel. If you cram a 275 on an eight inch you'll be riding on the center of the tire.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a Vette with stock 275s on the rear. It was on 9.5 rims. I got new rims and couldn't use my 325 on the big rims, so used the 275s. The 275s are too small for a 10.5 rim and was real work to get it to bead. Same with the 245s on the front on a 9.5 rim, too small. 245s are stock front vette and come on 8.5 rims.


----------

